# Physical Body Is Not God



## Sardara123 (Mar 14, 2008)

One last piece I am sharing before leaving, I will not be bothering anybody with my sharing untill Mid of June 2008.

We have been discussing: Guru and God.
In Guru Granth Sahib, there are several times Guru is telling us, Guru and God no difference. God is unborn, so there had been an argument that Guru cant be God. After talking to many of the members who say Guru cant be God : Me neech is understanding that all of those members believe and think that Physical Body is Guru. So I think that is the reason of confusion. 

In Guru Granth Sahib Ji, several times it is being told to us: this body is not what we think- I AM.

Guru Sahib tells: Man Tu Jot Saroop Hai Apnaa Mool Pacchaan. All is His Jot. In other words, I am Jot, not human body.( some may think I am going crazy). This is the truth- ALL IS HE HIMSELF.

Same thing is explained by Guru Gobind Singh Ji in this Shabad



Dasam Granth- 

Pannaa # 136/137


ਚੌਪਈ ॥
*CHAUPI*

ਇਹ ਕਾਰਨਿ ਪ੍ਰਭ ਮੋਹਿ ਪਠਾਯੋ ॥ ਤਬ ਮੈ ਜਗਤ ਜਨਮ ਧਰਿ ਆਯੋ ॥ਜਿਮ ਤਿਨ ਕਹੀ ਤਿਨੈ ਤਿਮ ਕਹਿਹੋਂ ॥ ਅਉਰ ਕਿਸੂ ਤੇ ਬੈਰ ਨ ਗਹਿਹੋਂ ॥੩੧॥ 

ਜੋ ਹਮ ਕੋ ਪਰਮੇਸਰ ਉਚਰਿਹੈਂ ॥ ਤੇ ਸਭ ਨਰਕ ਕੁੰਡ ਮਹਿ ਪਰਿਹੈਂ ॥ ਮੋ ਕੌ ਦਾਸ ਤਵਨ ਕਾ ਜਾਨੋ *॥ ਯਾ ਮੈ ਭੇਦ ਨ ਰੰਚ ਪਛਾਨੋ ॥੩੨॥*

ਮੈ ਹੋ ਪਰਮ ਪੁਰਖ ਕੋ ਦਾਸਾ ॥ ਦੇਖਨ ਆਯੋ ਜਗਤ ਤਮਾਸਾ ॥ ਜੋ ਪ੍ਰਭ ਜਗਤਿ ਕਹਾ ਸੋ ਕਹਿਹੋਂ ॥ ਮ੍ਰਿਤ ਲੋਕ ਤੇ ਮੋਨ ਨ ਰਹਿਹੋਂ ॥੩੩॥


English Translation:



> (source:searchgurbani)
> 
> For this reason the Lord sent me and I was born in this world. Whatever the Lord said, I am repeating the same unto you, I do not bear enmity with anyone.31.
> 
> ...


 


ME MOOR UNDERSTAND THAT GURU JI IS CLEARLY TELLING THAT- MY HUMAN ABODE IS NOT ‘PARMESAR’.

HE SAYS: I HAVE NO ENIMITY WITH ANYONE, BUT, THOSE WHO CALL MY PHYSICAL ABODE- GOD, WILL BE FALLING IN HELL-(CYCLE OF BIRTH AND DEATH).

‘REAL ME’ IS NOT DIFFERENT THAN GOD. 

CONSIDER THIS BODY A SERVANT OF GOD, WHO CAME HERE TO SEE THIS JAGAT LEELA(HIS PLAY). 


VERY SORRY, IF MY SHARING BOTHERED ANYBODY. 

LIKE GURU GOBIND SINGH JI SAYS:

:whisling:"I cannot remain silent in this abode of death.":whisling:


----------



## Sardara123 (Mar 14, 2008)

In Sikhi Physical is not to be paid attention to. Physical is Trigun, Maya- cause of Duality.


----------



## Pyramid (Mar 14, 2008)

Cyber Sangat Ji,

Lesson given by Guru Ji is the same every where. Guru Gobind Singh Ji Stamped Gurbani with GuruGaddi, His own compositions convey the same spiritual message. Some people use that first and second parts of the line-32 from the Shabad Sardara has mentioned and convey the message that translation of Gurbani is done wrong. They never talk about the third and the fourth part of the line 32 and the line 33, which explains what Guru Ji is actualy talking about .

Good Explanation Sardara, before leaving for the break you did something that will remind me of you often. Have a nice time and enjoy His Kudrat wherever you are.



Like in Guru Granth Sahib Ji, it is being told: become good-true Muslim, if you are a Muslim; become good-true Hindu, if you are a Hindu. Follow the Truth. Message is for the whole humanity and came directly from the Creator Himself.

Tuhada Das
Yograj


----------



## Pyramid (Mar 14, 2008)

Sardara123 said:


> In Sikhi Physical is not to be paid attention to. Physical is Trigun, Maya- cause of Duality.


 
In every religion, when you actually read it very carefully with a peaceful mind- the message is - ONE GOD- ALL is GOD, GOD IS NO DIFFERENT THAN THE GOD-REALIZED. SIMPLE Staightforward. It just gets twisted, when it comes in the hands of Mayadharees. That's when the cults are formed and funny fake babaas come out and start telling the public- YOU CANT UNDERSTAND YOUR GURU, LET ME EXPLAIN IT TO YOU. THE MESSAGE IS HIDDEN- LITERAL MEANING IS WRONG. YOU CANT UNDERSTAND YOUR GURU. Funny is when the fake babas show their real SYMPTOM: 'I am better'.

Mayadhaaree Att Annaa Bola, Sabad Na Sunaee bhu rol ghachola.

He is All:

ਗੋਂਡ ॥ 
gonadd ||
Gond:

ਆਕਾਸਿ ਗਗਨੁ ਪਾਤਾਲਿ ਗਗਨੁ ਹੈ ਚਹੁ ਦਿਸਿ ਗਗਨੁ ਰਹਾਇਲੇ ॥ 
aakaas gagan paathaal gagan hai chahu dhis gagan rehaaeilae ||
The Celestial Lord is in the Akaashic ethers of the skies, the Celestial Lord is in the nether regions of the underworld; in the four directions, the Celestial Lord is pervading.

ਆਨਦ ਮੂਲੁ ਸਦਾ ਪੁਰਖੋਤਮੁ ਘਟੁ ਬਿਨਸੈ ਗਗਨੁ ਨ ਜਾਇਲੇ ॥੧॥ 
aanadh mool sadhaa purakhotham ghatt binasai gagan n jaaeilae ||1||
The Supreme Lord God is forever the source of bliss. When the vessel of the body perishes, the Celestial Lord does not perish. ||1||
source: Sri Guru Granth Sahib Ji age 870:SearchGurbani.com ਗੁਰੂ ਗ੍ਰੰਥ ਸਾਹਿਬ=


Tuhada Das
Yograj


----------



## Pyramid (Mar 14, 2008)

> One last piece I am sharing before leaving, I will not be bothering anybody with my sharing untill Mid of June 2008.


 

Oh I missed the first line:

What happened - Is sharing not allowed? I hope you are just joking around. I dont think anybody will have any problem with sharing, or will be bothered by your post.


----------



## Archived_Member1 (Mar 14, 2008)

thanks, veerji for your post...  i think this should answer the confusion people are having over the idea of Guru = God. 

i, for one, appreciate the effort!  

enjoy your journey!

fateh!


----------



## spnadmin (Mar 14, 2008)

Sardara is for real taking a trip to two different countries. In India there have been many recent problems with Internet connectivity in some areas. So he is saying good bye for now but not permanently. Just he cannot depend on the Internet to log onto SPN. Nothing dramatic has occurred except for a wedding.


----------



## Pyramid (Mar 14, 2008)

Thanks Aad Ji.

Sardara Ji,

Have fun and have a safe journey.


----------



## BhagatSingh (Mar 14, 2008)

Physical body IS part of God. Everything is!


----------



## Archived_Member1 (Mar 14, 2008)

BhagatSingh said:


> Physical body IS part of God. Everything is!



physical body is PART of God?  yes.   physical body IS GOD?  isn't that a different question?


----------



## BhagatSingh (Mar 14, 2008)

jasleen_kaur said:


> physical body IS GOD?


No? Then it is "physically" impossible for Guru Nanak to be God.


----------



## Archived_Member1 (Mar 14, 2008)

BhagatSingh said:


> No? Then it is "physically" impossible for Guru Nanak to be God.




but not spiritually impossible. 

god is beyond the understanding of fools like me.  i would assume he could do anything he liked.


----------



## Pyramid (Mar 14, 2008)

Guru Tegh Bahada Ji:
ਜਗ ਰਚਨਾ ਸਭ ਝੂਠ ਹੈ ਜਾਨਿ ਲੇਹੁ ਰੇ ਮੀਤ ॥ 
jag rachanaa sabh jhooth hai jaan laehu rae meeth ||
The world and its affairs are totally false; know this well, my friend.


ਕਹਿ ਨਾਨਕ ਥਿਰੁ ਨਾ ਰਹੈ ਜਿਉ ਬਾਲੂ ਕੀ ਭੀਤਿ ॥੪੯॥ 
kehi naanak thhir naa rehai jio baaloo kee bheeth ||49||
Says Nanak, it is like a wall of sand; it shall not endure. ||49||


ਰਾਮੁ ਗਇਓ ਰਾਵਨੁ ਗਇਓ ਜਾ ਕਉ ਬਹੁ ਪਰਵਾਰੁ ॥ 
raam gaeiou raavan gaeiou jaa ko bahu paravaar ||
Raam Chand passed away, as did Raawan, even though he had lots of relatives.


ਕਹੁ ਨਾਨਕ ਥਿਰੁ ਕਛੁ ਨਹੀ ਸੁਪਨੇ ਜਿਉ ਸੰਸਾਰੁ ॥੫੦॥ 
kahu naanak thhir kashh nehee supanae jio sansaar ||50||
Says Nanak, nothing lasts forever; the world is like a dream. ||50||

source:Sri Guru Granth Sahib Ji age 1429:SearchGurbani.com ਗੁਰੂ ਗ੍ਰੰਥ ਸਾਹਿਬ


----------



## Pyramid (Mar 14, 2008)

Bhagat Singh Ji,

Can a physical human body stop a mountain rolling towards it's way?

Guru Nanak Did, and the whole world knows.


----------



## BhagatSingh (Mar 14, 2008)

Pyramid said:


> Bhagat Singh Ji,
> 
> Can a physical human body stop a mountain rolling towards it's way?
> 
> Guru Nanak Did, and the whole world knows.


Guru Nanak didn't stop any mountain. Stop making up stuff.


----------



## Archived_Member1 (Mar 15, 2008)

BhagatSingh said:


> Guru Nanak didn't stop any mountain. Stop making up stuff.



he didn't make it up.  

Gurudwara Panja Sahib - SikhiWiki, free Sikh encyclopedia.
A Gateway to Sikhism | Gurudwara Panja Sahib - A Gateway to Sikhism
Historical Gurdwaras


----------



## Astroboy (Mar 15, 2008)

There's a difference between pahaar, pahaari and Parbath. I would like to know too.


----------



## Pyramid (Mar 15, 2008)

*I KNOW THIS POST WILL BE DELETED, BUT UNTIL IT GETS DELETED, PLEASE READ:*

Dear Bhagat Singh Ji,

I posted: 





			
				Pyramid said:
			
		

> Bhagat Singh Ji,
> 
> Can a physical human body stop a mountain rolling towards it's way?
> 
> Guru Nanak Did, and the whole world knows.


 
and expected exactly this answer you gave(that post was made specfically to get that exact answer from your side):



			
				Bhagat Singh said:
			
		

> Guru Nanak didn't stop any mountain. Stop making up stuff.


 

By the way I didnt make it up- May be somebody made the story up, I just read History, visited Panja Sahib, and recieved the peace it provides.


I suggest you now that mere veer, please stop making up the stuff, ACCEPT GURBANI AS IT IS- DONT INTRODUCE YOUR MATT.

Satguru Ki Agyaa Sat Sat and only Sat.

*ਯਾ ਮੈ ਭੇਦ ਨ ਰੰਚ ਪਛਾਨੋ ॥੩੨॥*
do not think of any difference between me and the Lord.32.

source: (source:searchgurbani) under Dasam Granth- 136/137

*guru pwrbRhmu prmysru Awip ]* (387-15, Awsw, mÚ 5)
gur paarbarahm parmaysar aap.
The Guru is the Supreme Lord God; He Himself is the Transcendent Lord.

(source: searchgurbani) under Guru Granth Sahib-387

THIS IS MY FINAL ANSWER.

Tuhada Das
Yograj


----------



## Pyramid (Mar 15, 2008)

Cyber Sangat Ji,

I guess many(I mean a lot many) out there believe that Pyramid cant makeup Bani. It is in every heart, It is Eternal.

Tuhada Das
Yograj


----------



## Pyramid (Mar 15, 2008)

*I KNOW THIS POST WILL BE DELETED, BUT UNTIL IT GETS DELETED, PLEASE READ:*



namjap said:


> There's a difference between pahaar, pahaari and Parbath. I would like to know too.


 
Naamjap Ji,

I visited Nankana Sahib, Guru never brought this in my mind that I should be measuring the size of the mountain piece!!! 
Guru is suggesting now that I shouldn't bother about pahaar, pahaari and Parbat, If it will be in the Questioner's luck to know the fact-he/she will find out 

HIS WILL

MY FINAL ANSWER

Waheguru

Tuhada Das
Yograj


----------



## Pyramid (Mar 15, 2008)

Another Story about Dhan Guru Nanak Dev Ji-

At the entrance of Mecca- IT SAYS:

Nanak is the BEST PEER EVER.

Many over there still believe that meccaa seemed like moving along when qazi tried to move Guru Nanak Dev Ji's legs.

Again I am not making it up, So many of my Muslim friends have the pictures of the Entrance.

Tuhada Das
Yograj


----------



## BhagatSingh (Mar 15, 2008)

jasleen_kaur said:


> he didn't make it up.
> 
> Gurudwara Panja Sahib - SikhiWiki, free Sikh encyclopedia.
> A Gateway to Sikhism | Gurudwara Panja Sahib*-*A Gateway to Sikhism
> Historical Gurdwaras


Wasn't a mountain, it was a rock, and even then we can never be 100% sure if he did it or not. It could have easily been made up.
So Pyramid did make it up.


----------



## BhagatSingh (Mar 15, 2008)

Pyramid said:


> Another Story about Dhan Guru Nanak Dev Ji-
> 
> At the entrance of Mecca- IT SAYS:
> 
> ...


Actually, the mecca turning around is an old metahphor. 
If you're a muslim, and your mecca turns around, that means your whole viewset has been changed. Instead of looking one way, you are now forced to look another way.
Similarly, when Guru Nanak visited mecca, he changed how people thought, by reasoning with them.


----------



## BhagatSingh (Mar 15, 2008)

namjap said:


> There's a difference between pahaar, pahaari and Parbath. I would like to know too.


Pahar, is bigger than a pahari, but smaller than a Parbat. 
But a pathar, is WAY smaller than any of them.


----------



## Singhstah (Mar 15, 2008)

Actually Guroo Maharaj and Vaheguroo Sahib are one and the same.
Gurbani says, "Gur parmeshar eko jaan", meaining know the Guroo and the Lord as one and the same.

the following translation from the dasam granth is in fact incorrect
Whosoever shall call me the Lord, shall fall into hell. Consider me as His servant and do not think of any difference between me and the Lord.32.

the translation is wrong in the first line, it should really be "Whoever calls *himself* the Lord shall fall into hell. The word used was "hum", the line was "jo hum ko parmeshar.." hum in this instant it isnt Guroo Gobind Singh ji using the word "hum" referring to himself, its talking about people who say "I am god", "hum ko parmeshar uchareh".
Think about it, i mean with the first translation the first and second sentence contradict each other!

guru nwnku nwnku hir soie ]4]7]9]
gur naanak naanak har soe ||4||7||9||
Nanak is the Guru; Nanak is the Lord Himself. ||4||7||9||


----------



## ekmusafir_ajnabi (Mar 16, 2008)

Sardara123 said:


> One last piece I am sharing before leaving, I will not be bothering anybody with my sharing untill Mid of June 2008.
> 
> We have been discussing: Guru and God.
> In Guru Granth Sahib, there are several times Guru is telling us, Guru and God no difference. God is unborn, so there had been an argument that Guru cant be God. After talking to many of the members who say Guru cant be God : Me neech is understanding that all of those members believe and think that Physical Body is Guru. So I think that is the reason of confusion.
> ...



Confusion is all on you part. With this you are confusing everyone else.

ਜੋ ਹਮ ਕੋ ਪਰਮੇਸਰ ਉਚਰਿਹੈਂ ॥ Whoever calls me Parmeshar (God)

ਤੇ ਸਭ ਨਰਕ ਕੁੰਡ ਮਹਿ ਪਰਿਹੈਂ ॥ They will all go to Hell

ਮੋ ਕੌ ਦਾਸ ਤਵਨ ਕਾ ਜਾਨੋ ॥Consider me as a  Sevant of the   Lord

ਯਾ ਮੈ ਭੇਦ ਨ ਰੰਚ ਪਛਾਨੋ ॥੩੨॥  One that does not recognise this difference shall never understand me an iota.  .


This is what Guru Gobind Singh is telling us. 

Believe in what these old preachers are telling you and ******************

It was not a  pahaar, pahaari or a Parbath. It is called a boulder.  Please do not exercise blind faith in an attempt to show the greatness of  Guru Nanak ji. Do not turn this event akin to "Hanuman" carryiing a mountain. 

I request to all the senior preachers not to misquote ******************** You have lived your lives with your understanding and will say no to change but have some "Daya" on others that  are begining their journey.

Ekmusafir_ajnabi


----------



## Archived_Member1 (Mar 16, 2008)

*MODS:*

please note the personal attack on certain members in the above post:




> I request to all the sixtyfied (sathiyae) preachers *********** innocent members who are here to learn and share the truth. *************************
> 
> 
> on others that are begining their journey.


----------



## BhagatSingh (Apr 10, 2008)

Singhstah said:


> guru nwnku nwnku hir soie ]4]7]9]
> gur naanak naanak har soe ||4||7||9||
> Nanak is the Guru; Nanak is the Lord Himself. ||4||7||9||



Gur nanak nanak har soe.
What does soe mean?


----------

